# Mercedes engine to Pickuo



## Ravenhawk57 (Dec 10, 2008)

Can any one point me to a conversion process of installing a mercedes 5 cyl. engine to a nissan truck. Are their any known makers of adapters for engine to trans.? This would be for a 2 wheel drive only. Any information on this subject would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, were did you get a 5 banger Mercedes? 

My first thought is that you might want to get a tape measure, and find out how long the engine is.


----------



## Ravenhawk57 (Dec 10, 2008)

Its not a ? of length but adapting to the bell housing as I want to use Nissan trans. I have to have the adqaptors or will have to use a mercedes manual trans, don't know how the gear ratio's would be in that case. BTW nercedes made a slew of these motors.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

You don't sound to worried about the engine being to long. That engine compartment is pretty short. The back of my v6 is snug against the fire wall, and the fan is up tight to the radiator (witch is practically on top of the front bumper.)


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've never heard of that idea either, much less using a Mercedes 5-cylinder. Kudos for the idea, man. Hope you can do it if that's what you really want.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no one makes ne thing like a conversion kit ..

that will have to be all custom..

also adding that weight to the front is going to be problematic.

aso brake upgrades along with wire harness and ecm 

unless ur a wiz this is almost insurmountable..
l
not impossible but highly improbable


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

Let me be the first to try to talk you out of that mod. I went through a "Mercedes Diesel" phase. MB diesels are VERY maintenance heavy, and quite fussy to keep them running "right." I got sick of constantly tinkering under the hood to keep them running smoothly.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ravenhawk57 said:


> Can any one point me to a conversion process of installing a mercedes 5 cyl. engine to a nissan truck. Are their any known makers of adapters for engine to trans.? This would be for a 2 wheel drive only. Any information on this subject would be appreciated. Thanks



In my humble opinion unless you just want a new project I can't see the advantage in trading out one of the most dependable motors on the market for something as tempermental and expensive to work on as a Mercedes 5 cyl.
engine. there may be some gas mileage gains but they would probably be more than offset by the cost of repairs and parts in the long run. Would be a cool project though.


----------



## dealwithit (Feb 3, 2009)

hey, im assuming your doing a diesel? im actually just starting the same swap into a mazda b2200. Custom Diesel B2200!!! - Mazdatruckin.com


----------



## the red mule (Feb 7, 2009)

you can try calling advanced adapters,they specialize in swapped motors to trans adapters


----------

